# DirectX Installation Failed



## Voyevoda (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello. I recently encountered a problem on Windows 8 regarding DirectX driver installation for both the DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer and the DirectX End-User Runtimes (June 2010). The files included in the installers are needed for DirectX 9.0c based applications.

Upon attempted installation of the DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer the following error occurs: "A cabinet file necessary for installation cannot be trusted. Please verify the Cryptographic Services are enabled and the cabinet file certificate is valid."
Filename: dxwebsetup.exe

Upon attempted installation of the DirectX End-User Runtimes (June 2010) the following error occurs: "Extracting file failed. It is most likely caused by low memory (low disk space for swapping file) or corrupted Cabinet file."
Filename: directx_Jun2010_redist.exe

Even though both errors are different in their descriptions of the error I believe that the same issue is causing both. To save time answering questions back and forth:

CryptSvc is functional at the time
Files have attempted to be installed using the built in administrator account
7-zip (version 920) cannot extract the contents of "directx_Jun2010_redist.exe"
7-zip states that all the following files are corrupt upon attempted extraction:

June 2007, 2008, 2010 files
March 2008, 2009 files
November 2007, 2008 files
October 2005, 2006 files


Virtual memory is fine, physical memory is fine, free space is 'spacious'
All installations were attempted on a new Windows 8 install with the main disk isolated

Computer Specifications:
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
Primary HDD: Intel 520 120GB SSD
GPU: Nvidia GTX 690
RAM: 32GB DDR3 Dual Channel

So far my conclusions are either that the files are corrupt or something is going very wrong, and as far as I know, a log file has not been generated.


----------



## Voyevoda (Dec 22, 2011)

To let you know how helpful Microsoft is about the issue, they directed me to those exact downloads to solve the problem; and over the phone 'Mark' constantly reminded me that Windows 8 uses DirectX 11 and not DirectX 9 and that maybe Garry's Mod is not compatible with Windows 8 when it was working fine the other day before I formatted all my hard drives. So I have given up on them and moved here.

For anyone wondering why I need DirectX 9 files:
DirectX 9 and DirectX 10 are needed for various video games, even if you have DirectX 11 some games do require that they have the appropriate DX9 DLL files in order to run, regardless of the version of DirectX installed.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try winzip instead of 7 zip to extract them 

I had problems recently with cab files & 7-zip on W8


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No issue extracting the files with either the installer or with 7-ZIP on this Windows 8 laptop. Are you sure your download or file isn't just corrupt? Are you using a download manager or have antivirus/firewall that's causing corruption? As a test download the file on another PC, transfer it to this PC, and try the installation again.


----------

